# Just arrived!!!! Amazon lighted cover for Touch shipping early too???



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Has anyone heard anything about an early release for the Amazon Lighted cover for Touch?  My pre-order still shows estimated delivery as Nov. 28th and I ordered it right after the release announcement along with my Kindle.  I'm reading 'naked' here and won't take my KT out of the house until I have a protective cover.  I'm glad this KT box is so minimal because I've been carrying it around the house with my KT inside.  

I love Oberons but I'm waithing to see how the Amazon light functions.  If it's not enough light for me, I'll send it back and get an Oberon.

EDIT:  My purple cover just arrived (11/22 at 6:00 PM EST).  See impressions below.


----------



## j.elliott (Jun 27, 2011)

A lot of people are anxiously waiting for these, but there does appear to be a delay of some sort.  There's no official explanation as to why they are delayed, but I speculate that it's either a production problem, (a problem with the item itself) or that demand far, far exceeded expectations.  There are currently postings on Amazon where customers state that their orders are delayed well into December. 

I'm planning on patiently waiting for mine, and finding an inexpensive case/holder in the meantime.  Having done the unlighted case with book light thing, I'm definitely ready for a lighted case.


----------



## Grrarrgh (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm planning to do the same as j.elliott. I really want a lighted cover, so I'll find something to use until they're available. Which I hope is soon - it feels really strange to take the Kindle places without a cover on it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

My Touch lighted cover does not say it's delayed.  It still has the delivery estimate of Nov. 28th, the same as it was when I ordered it on the first day of release.

I tried the lighted cover for the Kindle Keyboard when it was first released.  I thought it was a great idea.  But it didn't light the screen evenly enough for me.  I need a lot of light and the bottom left corner was too dark.  This lighted cover for the Touch is designed differently and I'm hoping this will result in better lighting.  I hope so because I really want this idea to work.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Mine still shows it's expected on Nov. 23, same as it has been all along. My lighted K4 cover now says "shipping soon" with a date due of Nov. 22.  I guess the notice I received the other day doesn't apply...


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

My purple Lighted Kindle Touch cover has finally switched to "Shipping Soon" status. Ordered the first day of availability, and I've always had a Nov 23 delivery date (Prime 2-day shipping) even though the product page says it's not available at this time. 

So hopefully I'll have it in time for my trip over Thanksgiving. Yay!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Woohoo! So did mine! The due date has now switched to Nov. 22 instead of the 23rd(1-day shipping) so I assume it will ship on Monday and be here on Tuesday. Now I just hope it's as wonderful as the lighted covers for the K3!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

My delivery estimate was originally Nov. 23rd and then last week it changed to Nov. 28th.  Yesterday, it went back to the 23rd and says Shipping Soon. (yay!)  I ordered the first day also with Prime 2-day shipping.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Can't wait to see what everyone thinks of these!  I'm also wondering if the purple is really purple or wine colored since the description says both.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Just got an email that mine has shipped


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

chocochibi said:


> Just got an email that mine has shipped


Me too! It will be here on Tuesday! I wished for it and it happened!


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Well amazon is up to its old tricks still. Paid for one day shipping. But the cover was just shipped today 2nd day air. So instead of getting it tomorrow I won't get it until Wednesday. And it's not like it shipped out of someplace close by. Coming from Phoenix, Arizona has to come to Connecticut.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

The ones that my daughter and I ordered are both expected to be delivered to us tomorrow. One of us lives in Kansas and the other in Missouri, and we'll both have them tomorrow. I'm thrilled, as carrying my Kindle Touch without a cover really worries me. I've been carrying it in a small Borsa Bella bag, but that means that I have to carry both my purse and the bag.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

crisandria said:


> Well amazon is up to its old tricks still. Paid for one day shipping. But the cover was just shipped today 2nd day air. So instead of getting it tomorrow I won't get it until Wednesday. And it's not like it shipped out of someplace close by. Coming from Phoenix, Arizona has to come to Connecticut.


I had the same thing happen. First I emailed them and I got an email back explaining how they calculate delivery time with no mention of why it was sent 2nd day when I paid for overnight, so I clicked the link that it was not resolved and had them call me back and they assured me everything was fine. Then now I just checked the tracking again and ups STILL says it's 2 day shipping with delivery tomorrow, which I know is not a huge thing in the grand scheme of things but I did pay for overnight prime shipping which they have not refunded, so I have emailed them yet again and am awaiting a response.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Now I'm not sure when I'm going to get it.  Just checked tracking. it's in KY. and as of 7:00 am this is the status "A flight delay occurred because of aircraft mechanical reasons. / Package will be delivered next business day."  I guess I'm not ment to get the case before Thanksgiving.


----------



## jenny1983 (Sep 14, 2010)

Same here. Mine says: Louisville KY Delay in delivery due to mechanical issues with aircraft or truck movement - November 22, 2011 7:00:00 AM

I have never had more problems with an order from Amazon. I pre-ordered the cover the date it was announced, then changed my delivery method and my delivery date changed to 2012. I sent lots of complaints to Amazon only to be told there was nothing to be done. Then out of the blue, I get a shipping notice. And now it is stuck in KY because of mechanical issues LOL. I wonder what next?


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Both lighted touch covers (2) that I pre-ordered on 28 Sep are being delivered today (11/22). As others have mentioned, Amazon can be inconsistent with pre-orders and subsequent deliveries. The biggest complaint of mine is the voiding of one's place in the queue when upgrading the shipping speed and *paying* for the privilege to do so! Completely unacceptable. It seems to me that Amazon has a serious flaw in their otherwise stellar customer service. The only way that any of these problems will be addressed and fixed is with a continuous flow of written complaints to Amazon.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

crisandria said:


> Well amazon is up to its old tricks still. Paid for one day shipping. But the cover was just shipped today 2nd day air. So instead of getting it tomorrow I won't get it until Wednesday. And it's not like it shipped out of someplace close by. Coming from Phoenix, Arizona has to come to Connecticut.


Same thing happened to me too. I emailed them last night explaining that I paid for 1day shipping but got 2day shipping and they refunded my $3.99. Do they not offer 1-day service out of AZ? Seems like all the covers are coming out of there, but no one is getting next day service. So far my tacking does not show mechanical problems out of KY, so I'm hopeful it will still get here tomorrow. I have to wonder if Amazon bit off more than they could chew with trying to ship the fire, touch and covers all within a week.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> Same thing happened to me too. I emailed them last night explaining that I paid for 1day shipping but got 2day shipping and they refunded my $3.99. Do they not offer 1-day service out of AZ? Seems like all the covers are coming out of there, but no one is getting next day service. So far my tacking does not show mechanical problems out of KY, so I'm hopeful it will still get here tomorrow. I have to wonder if Amazon bit off more than they could chew with trying to ship the fire, touch and covers all within a week.


I paid for and received one-day shipping -- they arrived today from AZ (11/22).


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

My purple lighted cover for the Touch just arrived!

1.  I'm so very pleased with the light.  I sent the lighted cover for the KK back last year because the light was not sufficient and did not light the screen evenly.  This one provides plenty of even light.

2.  The purple color is a very lovely, almost oxblood tone.

3.  The design is very sleek and trim.  The Kindle fits very securely into the formed back cover.

Only negatives I see... 
1.  The light is rather difficult to pull out.  I have to use my finger nail to get it out.  But I suspect this might loosen up a bit with use.

2.  The front cover is very thin and somewhat flexible.  If I really tried to I could probably fold it over and crease it.  Doesn't provide as much protection for the screen as the back of the case does for the back of the Kindle.

3.  There is no way to keep it closed.  No elastic or latch.

Even with these negatives, I'm keeping it.  The light being there whenever I need it no batteries required is worth it to me.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I received my purple cover today, and I like it. (I'll still probably have to have an Oberon.) The only thing that's odd about it is how difficult it is to remove my Touch from the back. I guess it would have to fit in pretty tightly since there's no cord to wrap around the cover to keep it closed. My daughter ordered the green cover, and she's really disappointed in its color. Says it's a pretty unappealing color, considerably different than the way it appears on Amazon.com.

My light opens up easily, and I am pleased with how much better it illuminates the screen than did the lighted cover for my K3.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

I sent an email, at least I think it went thru. About paying one day shipping and getting two day air. Got email about Amazon refunding my shipping. So at least they are making that good.  

Tracking shows I should get it on Wednesday.


----------



## jenny1983 (Sep 14, 2010)

After all my complaints, Amazon said upgraded me to one day shipping, but my tracking shows 2 day shipping. Not one single thing in this pre-order has gone to plan.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I think Amazon has had a lot of issues this time around with kindles and covers shipping incorrectly. I've never read about so many orders being mixed up on shipping or pre-orders being delayed while others that ordered later items receiving theirs first, as I have this time. Let's hope this is a learning experience for them and it goes better for the next release.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I got my cover yesterday and really like it.  The light is nice and even, it fits tight, and my husband thinks it looks pricey.  

Cindy416, you mentioned the green color.  I was very surprised when I saw the green option they had online, if they offered a dark green I would have snapped it up, that yellow-green, no thanks, sticking with brown.  What did it end up looking up in real life?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> I got my cover yesterday and really like it. The light is nice and even, it fits tight, and my husband thinks it looks pricey.
> 
> Cindy416, you mentioned the green color. I was very surprised when I saw the green option they had online, if they offered a dark green I would have snapped it up, that yellow-green, no thanks, sticking with brown. What did it end up looking up in real life?


I haven't actually seen Megan's cover yet, but I have heard about it. (She described it in rather colorful (pardon the pun) terms.) It looks like a split-pea soup green to me. I told my daughter that might possibly trade with her if the cover isn't horrible, since I prefer an Oberon (not yet ordered) and I only use my lighted cover when I stay at her house or somewhere else when discreet lighting is needed. Megan had the lighted cover for her K3 that was green (Kermit green, in her words), and loved it, partly because she has loved Kermit since she was a little girl. 

My only problem with the K3 cover is that it's incredibly difficult to remove the KT from the back case. I'm afraid I'll chip, scratch, or break my KT. Any easy removal tips from anyone?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I haven't actually seen Megan's cover yet, but I have heard about it. (She described it in rather colorful (pardon the pun) terms.) It looks like a split-pea soup green to me. I told my daughter that might possibly trade with her if the cover isn't horrible, since I prefer an Oberon (not yet ordered) and I only use my lighted cover when I stay at her house or somewhere else when discreet lighting is needed. Megan had the lighted cover for her K3 that was green (Kermit green, in her words), and loved it, partly because she has loved Kermit since she was a little girl.
> 
> My only problem with the K3 cover is that it's incredibly difficult to remove the KT from the back case. I'm afraid I'll chip, scratch, or break my KT. Any easy removal tips from anyone?


I was having a really hard time removing it too. So, I gave up because I didn't want to force it. The little card that comes with it shows pulling the bottom right corner away to pop out the Kindle but it wasn't working for me. I'll have to keep practicing to get the hang of it.

I read in bed last night in a dark room and there was plenty of light. My eyesight is not good and I require a lot of light. I'm thrilled with the constant access to good light and no having to worry about batteries.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

My husband loves his lighted cover but I am returning mine.  I wanted to only use the lighted cover when I needed light and my Oberon sleeve for the rest of the time but it is way too difficult to take the KT out of the lighted cover and I am afraid I am going to break it so I will just stick with my sleeve and Solis light when needed.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Does the case feel heavy?

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I have the green Touch cover ordered, hope I like the color well enough!   I just got an email from Amazon that they've applied a $10.00 promotional certificate to my account due to the extended wait time I'll have for the lighted cover.... that helps cushion the wait a bit!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

ElaineOK said:


> Does the case feel heavy?
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, OK


Not really. It isn't as light as I thought it would be but it isn't heavy.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I have the Lighted case for the touch (in wine) ordered, with a delivery date of Dec. 29-Jan. 9. I got an email form Amazon today apologizing for the delay and they put a $10 credit on my account.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm very upset. My KT lighted cover in brown came today & the light does not work. Taking off the cover was so hard, that I need help getting it off. I have the lighted cover for the K4 in purple, & it works great. I did notice that this cover seemed tighter/harder to get on than the K4 cover. I compared the sizes of both covers. The touch cover was larger. Guess, I need to call Amazon after the holiday.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

cagnes said:


> I have the green Touch cover ordered, hope I like the color well enough!  I just got an email from Amazon that they've applied a $10.00 promotional certificate to my account due to the extended wait time I'll have for the lighted cover.... that helps cushion the wait a bi t!


Both my black and green lighted cases arrived on 11/22 and I found the color to be true to my (calibrated) display. I really like the green.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Regarding taking the Kindle out of the case, I have the Baby Kindle and an unlighted case at the moment... lighted case on order to ship a couple of days before Christmas.  

I have taken the Kindle out of the case several times and while it isn't easy, I didn't have any trouble.  I pulled the lower left hand corner of the case down (away from the Kindle).  Doesn't take too much until it slips away enough to remove the case entirely.  Hope that helps anyone who is having trouble removing the case.  And no, I wouldn't want to do it every day either, just that's how I've managed to remove it.

BTW, I LOVE this case.  I was concerned at first that it would scratch up, bend, flop open, etc. but the longer I have it, the more I like it.  I'm thinking the lighted case can only be better.  

Hurry up Christmas!!!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Skydog said:


> Both my black and green lighted cases arrived on 11/22 and I found the color to be true to my (calibrated) display. I really like the green.


Good to hear that! I'm also calibrated & I like it on my monitor, so hopefully I'll like it in person.

I just got an email that my green cover shipped! Yesterday Amazon sent me a $10.00 promotional certificate for the delay, so I was expecting a really long wait & then today it ships... go figure! Really happy with Amazon CS... getting $10 credit & my cover next week... yay!


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

cagnes said:


> Good to hear that! I'm also calibrated & I like it on my monitor, so hopefully I'll like it in person.
> 
> I just got an email that my green cover shipped! Yesterday Amazon sent me a $10.00 promotional certificate for the delay, so I was expecting a really long wait & then today it ships... go figure! Really happy with Amazon CS... getting $10 credit & my cover next week... yay!


Great news! Another observation -- with the green case, the molding that encases the KT is a medium grey, about the same as the KT bezel, which goes nicely with the green, blends with the Kindle itself and is very subtle. The black case (and perhaps the other dark colors) houses a black molding which contrasts the grey Kindle, but nicely.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Skydog said:


> Great news! Another observation -- with the green case, the molding that encases the KT is a medium grey, about the same as the KT bezel, which goes nicely with the green, blends with the Kindle itself and is very subtle. The black case (and perhaps the other dark colors) houses a black molding which contrasts the grey Kindle, but nicely.


Interesting observation! I have the purple wine cover and the molding is the medium grey you mentioned. The molding is actually one of my favorite parts about the case now that I have been using it for a few days. I like the feel when I am reading and it is very secure. From a visual standpoint, the medium grey blends very nicely with the KT. I like this case more and more as I use it.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Well, after a few days with my wine purple lighted cover, it's going back to Amazon. At first I thought it was the color I didn't like, and that I would be ok with a black lighted cover. But I find the cover really uncomfortable to hold, something about the way the cover folds back (I fold it back to read) just doesn't fit well in my hands. The naked Touch is actually more comfortable than the cover, so for now I think I will end up with a very light sleeve and a tiny clip-on (ick) light. Maybe once the custom M-Edge covers are available for the Touch I'll try one of those. They're a little bulkier, but more comfortable to hold, and I have an e-luminator light I could use with them.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

meglet said:


> Well, after a few days with my wine purple lighted cover, it's going back to Amazon. At first I thought it was the color I didn't like, and that I would be ok with a black lighted cover. But I find the cover really uncomfortable to hold, something about the way the cover folds back (I fold it back to read) just doesn't fit well in my hands. The naked Touch is actually more comfortable than the cover, so for now I think I will end up with a very light sleeve and a tiny clip-on (ick) light. Maybe once the custom M-Edge covers are available for the Touch I'll try one of those. They're a little bulkier, but more comfortable to hold, and I have an e-luminator light I could use with them.


Would you consider selling it? My daughter dislikes the color
of the green cover (at least she hadn't gotten used to it as of yesterday), but she wants the Amazon lighted one for her Touch. I don't know for sure, but she might be interested in buying yours and then could send her green one back.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Cindy, I could but you would end up paying more to have me ship it to you than you would from Amazon.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

meglet said:


> Cindy, I could but you would end up paying more to have me ship it to you than you would from Amazon.


That's true since we have Amazon Prime.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I got my cover in & I'm happy with it but there is room for improvement. I like the green color & I love the built in light, very pleased with how well it lights up the screen. I wish the exterior were not so smooth & had some texture to it, it feels like it could easily slip out of my hands. I also wish it had a closure, plus a hand strap on the interior cover flap. 

I ended up using a 1" wide elastic band to hold the cover closed. I wrap the elastic around the flap while reading and slip my hand under the elastic as a hand hold.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

cagnes said:


> I got my cover in & I'm happy with it but there is room for improvement. I like the green color & I love the built in light, very pleased with how well it lights up the screen. I wish the exterior were not so smooth & had some texture to it, it feels like it could easily slip out of my hands. I also wish it had a closure, plus a hand strap on the interior cover flap.
> 
> I ended up using a 1" wide elastic band to hold the cover closed. I wrap the elastic around the flap while reading and slip my hand under the elastic as a hand hold.


All good suggestions. I would like those features also. But, oh, that light! I love that light! Good idea about the elastic.


----------



## dax123 (Jun 9, 2011)

cagnes said:


> I got my cover in & I'm happy with it but there is room for improvement. I like the green color & I love the built in light, very pleased with how well it lights up the screen. I wish the exterior were not so smooth & had some texture to it, it feels like it could easily slip out of my hands. I also wish it had a closure, plus a hand strap on the interior cover flap.
> 
> I ended up using a 1" wide elastic band to hold the cover closed. I wrap the elastic around the flap while reading and slip my hand under the elastic as a hand hold.


I have the lighted cover for the baby kindle and that is exactly what I hate about this cover. The light is pretty good, the colors could be nicer, but it's the slippery outside that really killed it for me. I took my kindle out of the lighted cover this afternoon and put it back in my gecko cover because it's just too slippery to hold comfortably. I'm always afraid that it will slip out of my hands when carrying around.

Now i just need to find a a good light to use for a normal cover. I have a mighty bright but it's just a bit too thick to fit in between my cover and kindle. So off to look for something different.

Gecko is coming with a lighted cover but it's not really classy looking. LOL So I don't know if I would go for that.


----------

